# MK1 polo build thread



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Something for the few people that actually come to the polo forum.
This project will be much more drawn out than my last build. I think I finished and sold my golf within a 12 month period. I plan on hanging onto the polo for some time. I have some things in the works for it right now. So I will try to document them as I go. 
This is the car while the previous owner had it. 








When I got it with the stock wheels on.
























Stuffed in the garage








The wellers (which are for sale)








The massive 1.1L lump








And the Yamaha R1 carbs that will go on it. 








That is where I stand right now. I have some more pictures to take of tearing the carbs down and cleaning them. I have some brake upgrade parts that will go on in the near future. New wheels will be coming hopefully by the spring. Stay tuned.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Carbs taken apart so seized throttle shaft could be freed and cleaned up. Cleaned up the bodies while they were separated. My wife is a jeweler and has some pretty cool tools I like to borrow from time to time. She has a steam machine that blasts a high pressure stream of steam onto the part. it worked like a charm to remove the grease. Now I need to finish reassembling so I can pull the internals out for cleaning and inspection.


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Less talky ...More worky...Let me know if you need some help. Bring me that manifold so I can get the flange lasered for ya


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (Tracerturbo3)*

This should be pretty cool.
i am doing a set of 36mm mikuni flat slide carbs on my 1.8 16v cabby


----------



## FlatFourVW (Jul 21, 2000)

Added to my watch list. I'm watching you.
Drop by sometime!!!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

the 40mm R1 carbs will probably be too big for the 1.1. 36mm gsxr would be all out for that little engine.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_the 40mm R1 carbs will probably be too big for the 1.1. 36mm gsxr would be all out for that little engine.









I was thinking the same thing. I got a good deal on the R1 carbs. I would love to get a 1.3L at some point. I am not sure if I can make the R1 carbs work with the 1.1 so that they will be better suited if I upgrade to a 1.3. Hope you are following this. I am alittle new to this whole carb thing. I need to know which to go with before I have a manifold made. I can always sell the R1s and get GSXR.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

i will trade you a set of 36mm mikunis for your 40mm


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_i will trade you a set of 36mm mikunis for your 40mm

What are they from? I will consider it, but let me find out if the 40mm are infact going to be too big. I have a question out to the mk1 polo guys in the UK. They do tons of bike carb stuff over there.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

that motor is crazy..


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_
What are they from? I will consider it, but let me find out if the 40mm are infact going to be too big. I have a question out to the mk1 polo guys in the UK. They do tons of bike carb stuff over there. 


I am actually not sure what they are from. Sorry.
I got them from a friend.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_

I am actually not sure what they are from. Sorry.
I got them from a friend.

Thats ok. The polo guys are telling me the R1 carbs will work fine. Especially if I get a cam for help it breath alittle more. I think I will hang onto them and give them a shot.


----------



## FlatFourVW (Jul 21, 2000)

D, I don't know if I ever told you, but my German friend did in fact look in a handful of junkyards recently and could not come up with a GK manifold. Sorry....


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (FlatFourVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatFourVW* »_D, I don't know if I ever told you, but my German friend did in fact look in a handful of junkyards recently and could not come up with a GK manifold. Sorry....

Thanks for checking into that. The bike carbs will eliminate the need for that. However if he likes digging around parts I would love to see what it would cost to get a 1.3L motor here. Any of the following engine codes would work. HH GF GK HK That and a 5spd tranny.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

give it a shot. i just know personally my 38mm on a 2.0 8v with just a 288 TT cam will pull to 7500rpm. the bike my 38 came off of makes 150 crank hp and the r1 is around 160. i would like to see them on your engine just for the info we would gather from it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_give it a shot. i just know personally my 38mm on a 2.0 8v with just a 288 TT cam will pull to 7500rpm. the bike my 38 came off of makes 150 crank hp and the r1 is around 160. i would like to see them on your engine just for the info we would gather from it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I think They will work. My engine and the R1 have almost the same displacement.







It will just be a matter of getting the jet size right and some tuning. Probably some dyno tuning to get the best performance out of it. I might get up to 70hp.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

airflow and fuel requirements are directly related to the hp level. if you are shooting for around 70hp, the 36mm carbs are already at 110hp on the bike they came off of. it's not all about the engine size as much as the amount of air it can move. if you turned the 1.1 15,000rpm it would still move less air than the R1 because it is less efficient. thats why you see 5.0 fords with a 55mm throttle body and small heads that make 210 hp. that same size tb on a k-series honda will also make 200hp. the 38mm carbs i have came off a 150 hp bike and that is around what i make. i think a bike carbs that were around 90 hp would be better suited for the 1.1 but i have been wrong before. all we can do is wait and see. im interested to see how it turns out. keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_airflow and fuel requirements are directly related to the hp level. if you are shooting for around 70hp, the 36mm carbs are already at 110hp on the bike they came off of. it's not all about the engine size as much as the amount of air it can move. if you turned the 1.1 15,000rpm it would still move less air than the R1 because it is less efficient. thats why you see 5.0 fords with a 55mm throttle body and small heads that make 210 hp. that same size tb on a k-series honda will also make 200hp. the 38mm carbs i have came off a 150 hp bike and that is around what i make. i think a bike carbs that were around 90 hp would be better suited for the 1.1 but i have been wrong before. all we can do is wait and see. im interested to see how it turns out. keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I am somewhat following you. I am going to give them a shot and see how it goes. I think other sets of carbs have similar enough spacing I will be able to use the same manifold with different sets of carbs. The runners size will be off alittle, but it should work fine.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

yea thats the beauty of it that most bike carbs have around the same spacing to you can change set up easily. also i found that the best thing to hold up to connect the carbs to the manifold was fuel neck filler hose. all other hose would only last a few weeks and then deteriorate.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_yea thats the beauty of it that most bike carbs have around the same spacing to you can change set up easily. also i found that the best thing to hold up to connect the carbs to the manifold was fuel neck filler hose. all other hose would only last a few weeks and then deteriorate. 

I was going to use either the couplers that the carbs use factory, or silicone hose.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Cruddy carbs...No wonder I got a good deal on them.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

got a lot of cleaning to do. hopefully they will be ok.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

yea the factory couplers would work great too if you make a flange to bolt them to the runners. good thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

SUB'D!! Can't wait to see how it ends up.








BTW: wore those Vans last night!! Lol



_Modified by DeezUU at 9:50 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_SUB'D!! Can't wait to see how it ends up.








BTW: wore those Vans last night!! Lol

I have some plans coming together in my head. I tore the "system" out and am dropping it off at a repair shop this week. Gotta get that solo speaker thumpin.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Lol... the stock sounds were mind blowing, weren't they?!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Lol... the stock sounds were mind blowing, weren't they?!









The stock radio hasn't worked since I got it. It won't turn on. So I am having that repaired. If it is fixable I am going to just roll with the stock system. 
Do you remember exactly what suspension is on the car? I want to go lower and tunershop is a 80/60 kit I am considering.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Don't remember the brand (Venom maybe?) but it was 60/40 w/adj rear perches. Don't know if you've looked at the suspension yet but it's a lil' odd. You'll see if you haven't already. The steering arm is attached to the strut. There is a company in the UK that will do coilovers w/front exchange. Best bet if you wanted to go that route is find a used set of front struts in the UK, ship them direct to the fab shop that does the coilovers, then have them sent here. I can try to get you the shop info if you can't find it and are interested. 
BTW, the radio 'works' it's just needs a good lube.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

In fact... here you go 
http://www.clubpolo.co.uk/foru...36681


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_In fact... here you go 
http://www.clubpolo.co.uk/foru...36681










Yeah,I ran across the Gaz suspension in my hunting. I think I am going to go with the tunershop springs for the time being and see where that puts me. The spring set is only ~$140, and if it is to low I can always put the 60/40 back on. Then I can figure out the coilovers as a last resort for the perfect ride height. 
Whats the trick for the radio? I push the power button and nothing. No light or sound.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

actually... the knobs are just a beotch to turn. both plastic knobs are broke because the shaft is too tight. I use to do it 'hood' style with a pair of plyers. Pull the left knob off and give it a twist. That button isn't the power. (but don't forget to turn it back off)


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_actually... the knobs are just a beotch to turn. both plastic knobs are broke because the shaft is too tight. I use to do it 'hood' style with a pair of plyers. Pull the left knob off and give it a twist. That button isn't the power. (but don't forget to turn it back off)

I will give that a try, should work. I still may take it to this old guy around here that has a repair shop and see if he can loose the knobs or something like that. I am going to keep the stock one in, then use a FM transmitter with my Ipod.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

that suspension looks sick!!!!!!
Did you make any progress on those carbs?
they looked mighty crusty


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_that suspension looks sick!!!!!!
Did you make any progress on those carbs?
they looked mighty crusty

Probably going to work on cleaning them up tonight.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

you should get your self a gallon of carb cleaner.
Its available at autozone and advance and comes with a parts basket for dipping/soaking. I use it to clean all my holley parts. Works perfectly for heavily varnished parts like yours.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_you should get your self a gallon of carb cleaner.
Its available at autozone and advance and comes with a parts basket for dipping/soaking. I use it to clean all my holley parts. Works perfectly for heavily varnished parts like yours.

I will keep that in mind. I am going to start with just a spray can of carb cleaner to knock the big chunks off. Then I am going to use my wife's steam cleaner, which I did the bodies with and one float bowl. They came out good. If all else fails I will get a big can of the strong stuff.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

i forgot about you having that steamer.
looks like it does a nice job. 
hopefully it all works out well. i am getting some carbs soon as well. I cant wait to try them.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_i forgot about you having that steamer.
looks like it does a nice job. 
hopefully it all works out well. i am getting some carbs soon as well. I cant wait to try them.

Yup, actually shot them with carb cleaner a few min. ago. Just waiting on the steamer to heat up. I will have some pictures of them tonight.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_that suspension looks sick!!!!!!


It's actually a relatively simple setup. In fact... take a pic of it when you get it in the air, Devin. I use to get asked all the time what kind've setup it was and explaining an I arm setup always raises an eyebrow! Lol.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_
It's actually a relatively simple setup. In fact... take a pic of it when you get it in the air, Devin. I use to get asked all the time what kind've setup it was and explaining an I arm setup always raises an eyebrow! Lol. 

Yeah, its beautiful in that as long as you don't mess with the steering rods you don't have to get it aligned at all. So when I change springs or put lowering caps in I can just slap it back together and go. I will get some pictures when I get it apart. I am going to go with a 10mm lowering cap first, see how I like that, then maybe 80mm springs.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Have the carbs cleaned up. I need to go to the local bike shot and get new gaskets for the float bowls. They are pretty brittle and I doubt they will seal properly.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

looks 10x better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_looks 10x better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

O-rings for the float bowls on the way...And new wheels on the way.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_O-rings for the float bowls on the way...And new wheels on the way. 


Wheels???
What wheels???
tell tell tell......lol


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_

Wheels???
What wheels???
tell tell tell......lol

I will let them be a surprise. The should be here next week.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_
I will let them be a surprise. The should be here next week. 

come on now!!!!
dont do that
LOL


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Lol... secrets suck!!








BTW > anyone know how to open the door of a mk3 when your Polo handle takes a dump??


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Lol... secrets suck!!








BTW > anyone know how to open the door of a mk3 when your Polo handle takes a dump??









All good things come with time. 
Only if it is the front pass. side door.







Stand outside the car and flick the handle a bunch of times in rapid succession. Just keep doing that until the door opens. It isn't the polo handle, it is the latch. It probably doesn't open from the inside either.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

It is that one. I'll try it today.
Can't wait to see the new shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I saw you were getting some bodywork done, also. you gettin a respray? if so... same color??


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I am not getting body work done at the moment. I am going to be on the search for a shop I trust to do good metal work. It will stay the same color though. I am not messing with it too much. 
Let me know if that works to open the door.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Works. Thanks !! I was close to cutting the handle off!!! Lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Works. Thanks !! I was close to cutting the handle off!!! Lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











Yeah, I went nuts the first time it happened. Like I said, I think it is the latch and it is a MK3 thing.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

OK OK ... BOT!! Lol. You might wanna check Rowland for intake mani's. I'm pretty sure they have carbs/itb manifolds for a 1.0-1.4 Polo/Lupo engine. They'll take a few weeks for shipping, but worth a shot.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_OK OK ... BOT!! Lol. You might wanna check Rowland for intake mani's. I'm pretty sure they have carbs/itb manifolds for a 1.0-1.4 Polo/Lupo engine. They'll take a few weeks for shipping, but worth a shot. 

I may shoot them an email. It kinda looks like the manifolds have flanges on both sides. The bike cars mount up to straight pipe with couplers. There is also a local guy that is an amazing welder and builds sprint car chassis. I think I may get a quote from him as well.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Just got the call from my wife. New wheels showed up. Can't wait to get off work tonight.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

PICS OR BAN!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Here we go. 13x7 front 13x8 rear weld racing wheels from a toyota WSR race car. I just need to get the center bores opened up 3.1mm. I am going to take them apart and give a good polishing, and they should be set to go.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

DOPE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_DOPE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok ..get to work both of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlatFourVW (Jul 21, 2000)

Killer wheels!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (FlatFourVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatFourVW* »_Killer wheels!

Thanks

Spoke to a machine shop today. They are going to check them out Friday to see if they can open up the center bore for me.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Did some work on the wheels today. Took them apart and dropped off the centers at the machine shop to have the center bore opened up. 
















Decided to see how the bolts would clean up.
Dirty bolts








tumbler








clean bolts








I am going to replace the bolts anyway, they just don't have enough sparkle for me.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

I am just curious. What did you pay for those wheels?
They are amazing.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_I am just curious. What did you pay for those wheels?
They are amazing.

My little secret.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

nice progress. KEep it up! Glad to see that people still have interest restoring the "Legends"


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (uniblk)*

Any chance you could take a pic of the shifter boot base? I think I got a vwms shifter knob and boot for a polo.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (chrislane31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislane31* »_Any chance you could take a pic of the shifter boot base? I think I got a vwms shifter knob and boot for a polo.

I could, I am out in CA right now though so it would have to be next week when I get home. If you don't want it I may take it off your hands.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (chrislane31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislane31* »_Any chance you could take a pic of the shifter boot base? I think I got a vwms shifter knob and boot for a polo.

Not sure if you're looking for the bolt area or what but here's a pic of the boot/shifter


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Thanks Chris. You obviously have more pictures of the car than I do at this point.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Lol... yeah, I have a ton. Had to document condition for the insurance company to cover it.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Let me know if you have questions that I may be able to answer, I've owned a few Polo/Derbys and have a decent little library for them as well. I brought back my '77 Derby from when I was stationed in the UK. I'm sure you've seen it around. I swapped a 1.3 GT and 5 speed into it while I was still over there. Also bought a VWMS intake manifold off German ebay and a couple of DCOE 40's. Those, along with a polished stainless header (designed for a G40) are what I'm running currently. I also had a mk1 Golf 1.1, so I'm fairly familiar with the motor, at least compared to other people here. Lastly, I brought back a crap ton of parts, mostly plastic stuff, switches, handles, some glass, etc, so if you need something, let me know. I even have a spare windshield in case we get totally screwed. 
I'm running Venom springs front and rear, with Bilstein (oil in front, HD rear) struts and shocks, btw. Rear springs are interchangeable with Rabbit. 
I also have a bunch of metal bumpers for it, as well as the curved Derby bumpers if you wanted to consider swapping to the older look. I don't have the older grill you'd need though.
-Erik


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (turbofreak999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbofreak999* »_Let me know if you have questions that I may be able to answer, I've owned a few Polo/Derbys and have a decent little library for them as well. I brought back my '77 Derby from when I was stationed in the UK. I'm sure you've seen it around. I swapped a 1.3 GT and 5 speed into it while I was still over there. Also bought a VWMS intake manifold off German ebay and a couple of DCOE 40's. Those, along with a polished stainless header (designed for a G40) are what I'm running currently. I also had a mk1 Golf 1.1, so I'm fairly familiar with the motor, at least compared to other people here. Lastly, I brought back a crap ton of parts, mostly plastic stuff, switches, handles, some glass, etc, so if you need something, let me know. I even have a spare windshield in case we get totally screwed. 
I'm running Venom springs front and rear, with Bilstein (oil in front, HD rear) struts and shocks, btw. Rear springs are interchangeable with Rabbit. 
I also have a bunch of metal bumpers for it, as well as the curved Derby bumpers if you wanted to consider swapping to the older look. I don't have the older grill you'd need though.
-Erik









You will be on my list of people to ask questions for sure. I would like to do something with the bumpers. I kinda want to get my hands on another set of plastic so I can play with those.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Haven't done much recently. I have been working on cleaning up the wheels. I will get some pictures up soon.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Here is alittle bit of the work I have been doing
















The new addition to the family that has been keeping me away from car projects the past couple weeks.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Looks like its coming along quite nicely!
@DeezUU - Who did you have coverage through while you had it?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (big bentley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big bentley* »_Looks like its coming along quite nicely!
@DeezUU - Who did you have coverage through while you had it?

Thanks man. As far as insurance I believe Chris had State Farm, which is what I have it under as well.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Yep. I had the Farm. It was a circus side show to get it all lined up and they lost my pics a few times but I think they got it straight the week after I sold it! Lol.


----------



## wabit85 (Jan 11, 2008)

bump... whats news?
wabit


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (wabit85)*

No joke... quit slackin bro!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_No joke... quit slackin bro!!









Man, this passat has been soakin my car time and money. Now that it is getting nice out the polo will start to get out more and pick up my motivation.


----------



## wabit85 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey mate 
im investing in a set of bike carbies for my 1.1 mk2 breadvan
id love to know how they sit and how you got them to fit?
cheers dom


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (wabit85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabit85* »_hey mate 
im investing in a set of bike carbies for my 1.1 mk2 breadvan
id love to know how they sit and how you got them to fit?
cheers dom

Well I am in the same boat, I don't have mine fitted yet. clubpolo.co.uk has a bunch of info on bike carbs on small block motors.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

MORE UPDATES STAT!!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_MORE UPDATES STAT!!!









Well I got one of the wheels together. I have to take 2 of the centers back to the machine shop for some further finessing. I will get a pic of the completed wheel up though.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

neat project. it's so lil.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

looks great man 
thats for making me want to get my polo running now


----------



## Mark86c (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_
I think They will work. My engine and the R1 have almost the same displacement.







It will just be a matter of getting the jet size right and some tuning. Probably some dyno tuning to get the best performance out of it. I might get up to 70hp. 

I had 34mm's from a CBR600F2 strapped too a stock HK (1.3 55hp) and after some tuning they bumped it up to 65hp.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (Mark86c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark86c* »_
I had 34mm's from a CBR600F2 strapped too a stock HK (1.3 55hp) and after some tuning they bumped it up to 65hp.










Nice to know. Alot of this is complete guess work. I plan on putting it on the dyno stock so I can measure the work I will do to it.


----------



## Mark86c (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Video to go with the graph.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryqEYPrEs5w










_Modified by Mark86c at 5:22 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (Mark86c)*

Got one wheel together and test fitted. The fronts had to go back to the machine shop for some further work.


----------



## Mark86c (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Sweet !


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

sick build up bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NHDUB-BUD (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (durteeclean)*

just curious what size the widened steelies were from page one and if you still had them


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (NHDUB-BUD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHDUB-BUD* »_just curious what size the widened steelies were from page one and if you still had them

They were 13x7 front and 13x8 rear. They are gone though.


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Updated pics Dev?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadAssLilR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadAssLilR32* »_Updated pics Dev?

That one wheel is as up to date as it gets right now. I need to get polishinig.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

hey man i have a question for you 
you dont happen to have a bently on how to time a 1.3L polo motor do you ?

i changed my water pump on friday in the polo and i can get the car to idle fine but when i hit the gas it just wants to die out.
i spent about 4 hours searching the web and did not have any luck at all.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_hey man i have a question for you 
you dont happen to have a bently on how to time a 1.3L polo motor do you ?

i changed my water pump on friday in the polo and i can get the car to idle fine but when i hit the gas it just wants to die out.
i spent about 4 hours searching the web and did not have any luck at all. 

I do have a haynes manual for the polo. It talkes about setting the timing and it seems pretty similar to other 8v motors. If you need me to I can probably take pictures of the pages or something and send them to you. They are suggesting the use of a timing light though. 


_Modified by BadassLilGolf at 6:32 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

man if you could snap some pictures of those pages that would be great i was so pissed at my self that i could get this car running right on sat. i have found that i am not good with carbs and points but i will try the timing first and then check the points which i have never done and if that fails i guess i will have to try and find a new Carb and replace the old one


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_man if you could snap some pictures of those pages that would be great i was so pissed at my self that i could get this car running right on sat. i have found that i am not good with carbs and points but i will try the timing first and then check the points which i have never done and if that fails i guess i will have to try and find a new Carb and replace the old one

I will try to get pictures of the pages tonight.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Some updated pics. Wheels are finally on. 
















































Next will be the brakes. The wider wheels made it very apparent that my rotors are warped. Feels like the polo has ABS


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Hot.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

saw your car at vag fair but heard you werent there. car looks good man and it's nice to see something totoally different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (hyperformancevw)*

cool, build, will keep checking back for updates.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (8V Fury)*

R1 carbs are for sale. After some discussion with friends the polo doesn't deserve to become that unreliable. The stock carb with get a rebuild and tuning instead. This thing will never be a speed demon anyway.


----------



## leegolf (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

amazing looking polo mate, regarding your question about bike carbs on uk polos, ive seen a few done, makes them pretty nippy to say the least, the whole bike to car thing is done mostly on classic minis, especially with bike engines. this forums quite empty isnt it?








keep up the good work!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (leegolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leegolf* »_amazing looking polo mate, regarding your question about bike carbs on uk polos, ive seen a few done, makes them pretty nippy to say the least, the whole bike to car thing is done mostly on classic minis, especially with bike engines. this forums quite empty isnt it?








keep up the good work!

Thanks, Yeah, not much action on this forum. I hit Clubpolo.co.uk and mk1polo for my polo fix.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

You gonna have the ol' girl out at H2Oi??


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Let me know when you are ready for me to do those parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (DeezUU)*

For coilovers, there's a few of us here in the USA that have hand-built our own ones for our VW Foxes. You can use most of our methods, without having the do the whole cut and welding as well. 
Here's a photo of Banned Wagon's fully custom setup (modified steering arms): 








Here's the link to my original thread after I did the whole setup for the first time: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3324435
It may well be a cheaper and easier option to modify what you have using parts available in the USA, than to ship housing back and forth etc. We were able to get threaded housings from Brazil and Europe, but the sleeves really had no downfall as long as the springs are decent.
Hope this helps


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (the brit)*

VERY nice!! Where were you at when I was doing the suspension install back in the day!?!? Lol.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_You gonna have the ol' girl out at H2Oi?? 

No, I am bringing the passat. I am going to be making a late night run down and don't want to take the chance of the polo leaving me in the middle of nowhere at midnight. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JDIEM* »_Let me know when you are ready for me to do those parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am going to start that project after H2Oi. I need to get some gaskets or make some. I will let you know though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_For coilovers, there's a few of us here in the USA that have hand-built our own ones for our VW Foxes. You can use most of our methods, without having the do the whole cut and welding as well. 
Here's a photo of Banned Wagon's fully custom setup (modified steering arms): 








Here's the link to my original thread after I did the whole setup for the first time: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3324435
It may well be a cheaper option to modify what you have using parts available in the USA, than to ship housing back and forth etc. We were able to get threaded housings from Brazil and Europe, but the sleeves really had no downfall as long as the springs are decent.
Hope this helps









That is a good idea. If I could get a spare set of struts sent over I would do the whole cut and weld. I don't want to do anything I can't reverse without a backup. I might consider doing the sleaves for the front. The rears I have now have adjustable perches. I guess I could measure spring heights and the sleave length to determine how much lower it would take me. Are you guys using ground control parts?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_
That is a good idea. If I could get a spare set of struts sent over I would do the whole cut and weld. I don't want to do anything I can't reverse without a backup. I might consider doing the sleaves for the front. The rears I have now have adjustable perches. I guess I could measure spring heights and the sleave length to determine how much lower it would take me. Are you guys using ground control parts? 

Even without the cutting/welding, just the option of shorter springs and the adjustment may help. I personally use a mixture of hardware and eibach springs, same with the other basically.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Even without the cutting/welding, just the option of shorter springs and the adjustment may help. I personally use a mixture of hardware and eibach springs, same with the other basically.

This will probably be added to my list of things to work on this winter. I can't go much lower because of the poke on my wheels, but the adjustability would be nice.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Haven't done anything in awhile. I plan on pulling the engine this winter to really clean everything up in there.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_Haven't done anything in awhile. I plan on pulling the engine this winter to really clean everything up in there. 

you going to put something a little bigger into it?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
you going to put something a little bigger into it?


The biggest that can realisticly fit is a 1.3L. I would love to do that with a 5spd, but they would have to be imported. I don't see that in the near future.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (the brit)*









so could you source a set of NA fox strut housings to build a set of coil overs? 
are the polo strut housings and the NA fox the same?
got some photos of the stock polo strut housings?










the build thread of the pretty coils above http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_








so could you source a set of NA fox strut housings to build a set of coil overs? 
are the polo strut housings and the NA fox the same?
got some photos of the stock polo strut housings?










the build thread of the pretty coils above http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090


I will track down some pictures of struts. They look very similar, not sure if the specs are the same though. It would be sweet if they are, I could build some trick coils like that. I am actually going to post the picture of the fox strut in the mk1 polo forum I use. Those guys should know. 


_Modified by BadassLilGolf at 9:34 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

It's been awhile. Took it out so I could get it inspected today. While we were at it threw some rear camber in.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

had to say pal ,thats a very solid looking polo and oringleish too ,,,,keep up the good work ,,,,nice to see them still drivein around 
bloody retro rides would love this ,,,


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

that is FN sweet. how hard is it to come by a mk1?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_that is FN sweet. how hard is it to come by a mk1?

Well there are only a hand full of them in the states. Probably better off importing one.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Latest update is a broken clutch cable. I took it to volksfest, made it up and almost all the way back. Had to get towed the rest of the way home. Going to pull the cable and see what the deal is.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

That's something like what I always dreaded. Can't just pop into the local parts joint for that!! Nice to hear you're actually driving it to shows, though. I was always too much of a wuss.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_That's something like what I always dreaded. Can't just pop into the local parts joint for that!! Nice to hear you're actually driving it to shows, though. I was always too much of a wuss.










I have come to the conclusion that is why you have towing and the internet.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (BadassLilGolf)*

Very cool - never seen one of these in the states. And just north of the Mason-Dixon too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: MK1 polo build thread (Mash)*

Cool ****, dude


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_that is FN sweet. how hard is it to come by a mk1?

Ive got one thats looking for a new owner.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (big bentley)*

I've been thinking of getting another imported (possible a mk2 though). You have the blue one with the ragtop?


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Yep thats the one. I think Im getting rid of the ragtop and adding one of those snap in place tops.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (big bentley)*

Here ya go Devin >> Polo Selecta << a lil' inspiration!!


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

wow thats looking real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (stv1der)*

Back on the road today...first time since April. New clutch cable is all good.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Glad to hear you got a clutch cable. Who'd you go through to get it?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (Biodome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biodome* »_Glad to hear you got a clutch cable. Who'd you go through to get it?

Rockauto.com, and they had it to me in 2 days from the UK. After all that searching and 3 different people helping me, it ended up being a website that I had used for my jeep parts.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Good deal, I'll keep them in mind. Just in case you ever need it, I do have ETKA with our cars on it, so if you need a part number or something...
*edit* "ur" should have read "our"


_Modified by Biodome at 6:20 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (Biodome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biodome* »_Good deal, I'll keep them in mind. Just in case you ever need it, I do have ETKA with ur cars on it, so if you need a part number or something...

i will keep that in mind. The main think I would be interested in with ETKA is to see what parts are the same as any NA cars. I know alot of the engine stuff will be different, but if there are any brake or suspension parts the same as mk1s or Foxs, etc.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

anything new?? and lemme know when you're ready to sell 'er back to me!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_anything new?? and lemme know when you're ready to sell 'er back to me!!









Nothing really. I got the valve cover and oil cap chromed. I will have to get some pictures of that. I need to get a new battery and rebuild the carb this spring. That is it for now. I don't think I will be selling this. There are a few others for sale though.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

Car looked good at the Long Level GTG back in Nov. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When are the bike carbs going on?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Car looked good at the Long Level GTG back in Nov. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When are the bike carbs going on?









Thanks, bike carbs are gone. Going to keep it more original.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

hey curious, what color code is that??


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_hey curious, what color code is that??

It is called Lido Green. Can't remember the paint code off the top of my head.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

found it... LA6B
very cool, thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:04 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Its been awhile, but here's an update. I took the polo to a friend of a friend to sort out the carb and get it running properly. After years of not being able to push the choke it without it shutting off, problem solved. 
He cleaned a couple jets, mainly the ones in the idle circuit, and adjusted the idle. Now I can idle at about 950 rpm without the car shutting off. Also took care of the hot start issue. 
The other thing I figured out today is that the motor is actually a 0.9L and not a 1.1L like I was told. 
Next on the list is adjusting the valve rockers to try and quiet down the top end a little bit.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Well it is always something. The car is finally running nicely after the carb works, and now the heater core has gone. 

I was amazed at how easy the heater box is to access. It is just under the rain tray. 








So I took it out and looped the hoses until I can get another one. I am going to fix the high speed on the fan while I am at it. 








And here is the engine since I cleaned it up and chromed the valve cover. I don't think I posted pics of that earlier. 








Well I guess I am picking away at little problems. Hopefully soon I can address the body instead of keeping it running.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

Lookin good! How'd you find out it was a .9l?? Engine code?? I could never verify 1 way or the other. Ed (eCode) told me all the Mark1Fs were 1.1liters.  Glad to hear you got that hot-start issue sorted, too. That drove me nuckin futz!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

DeezUU said:


> Lookin good! How'd you find out it was a .9l?? Engine code?? I could never verify 1 way or the other. Ed (eCode) told me all the Mark1Fs were 1.1liters.  Glad to hear you got that hot-start issue sorted, too. That drove me nuckin futz!!


Yup, the engine code determined it. Plus the .9L are the only ones that had a manual choke. It is coming along nicely. Just got another seat cover to replace the torn one as well. Hopefully sometime in the next year or so the body will get done and it will be sittin pretty.


----------



## KJ'SGTI (Dec 10, 2003)

how can I buy a mk1 polo in the US?:banghead:


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

KJ'SGTI said:


> how can I buy a mk1 polo in the US?:banghead:


Just keepn eye out in the classifieds and buy it. There are a few already floating around the US.


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

BadassLilGolf said:


> Yup, the engine code determined it. Plus the .9L are the only ones that had a manual choke. It is coming along nicely. Just got another seat cover to replace the torn one as well. Hopefully sometime in the next year or so the body will get done and it will be sittin pretty.


Not 100% correct. 

My Mk2 Derby 1.1l has manual Choke also.

The engines were: 40,50,60hp. 60hp hat an electric choke I believe. 

Anyways, great looking polo


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

So it has been quite a while since I have done anything or updated this. I threw the polo in the classifieds for a short stint just out of curiosity. What I have decided to do with the birth of our first child, a new dog, and lots of work/house project going on is to sell my rabbit pickup project and focus on the polo. One semi project car that I can just pick away at slowly. 

Here are the only recent updates I have. 

Took the Welds off and went to Summer Sizzle in York with the stock wheels on. 








Picked up some new wheels that needed a little work. 








Took it to Vag Fair with a Yakima rack and Jackson Kayak on to display some things for work. 

















With the selling of one project I have some plans for the polo this winter. Hopefully life doesn't get in the way.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

Nice man... feels like watching an old girlfriend's illegitimate kid grow up!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

DeezUU said:


> Nice man... feels like watching an old girlfriend's illegitimate kid grow up!!


yeah, that is why I don't think I can break up with her.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Some other updates. I have had this motor sitting in the garage for awhile now. Came out of Biodome's derby. 1.3L HH motor with twin webers mounted on a VWMS manifold. My plan is to really build this, clean, and tune it properly to make this car even more fun to drive. Also need to get my hands on another tranny to mate this to.


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

stumbled upon this. Now I want a Polo unbelievably bad. What's the HP out of that motor? Around 50? (Sorry, didn't read through the entire thread).


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

topdawg_mc4 said:


> stumbled upon this. Now I want a Polo unbelievably bad. What's the HP out of that motor? Around 50? (Sorry, didn't read through the entire thread).


 The stock 0.9L is 40hp. The 1.3L is rated at 60hp.


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

BadassLilGolf said:


> The stock 0.9L is 40hp. The 1.3L is rated at 60hp.


 Awesome. I would love to own one one day. Would you mind stating the ballpark price you paid for yours? I hope that's not out of line.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

topdawg_mc4 said:


> Awesome. I would love to own one one day. Would you mind stating the ballpark price you paid for yours? I hope that's not out of line.


I actually traded a car for it. So no set price.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Had it for sale for awhile. After 7 years was ready for something fresh. But today I ordered coilovers with new bearings and hubs from the UK. So it is sticking around for awhile. Will also be getting some quotes on body and paint.


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

*It's not Marco's Polo...bet he wishes he'd had one!!*

Hey man very-very nice ride.... Way too sweet to give up!!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

88jettaguy said:


> Hey man very-very nice ride.... Way too sweet to give up!!!


Thank you. Yes one that I think I would regret.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

It has been awhile, but I do have a few things going on. 

Just got coilovers that I ordered from Jackson Tuning and had Orchid Euro import for me. 



Also picked up a set of Centra Type 7s and Federal 165/45/15 tires. Dropped the wheels off at 4EverKustoms today to have center caps make and the wheels refinished. 







Also plan on going over all the suspension and brake components. Replacing, refinishing, and upgrading as much as I can.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Just a little update. 

Been compiling parts, got it up on jack stands, and tearing down the front suspension.








I am also going to strip the inner fenders, seal them, and undercoat them while I have everything apart.


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Realized it has been awhile since I have posted any updates. 

Put a new cover on the drivers seat. Fabric isn't great, but there is no big hole in the bolster. 


Rear beam dropped. 


Starting stripping inner fenders. 



Wheels are finished and mounted, but...with the textured finish they won't hold air. So rather than just try to fix the mounting area, they are being re-done in a new finish. 



VWII caliper upgrade blasted and painted


Rear beam and front swaybar cleaned and painted. 


Calipers, rear beam brackets, and front LCA painted. Plus new bushings in LCAs. 


In the process up putting rear beam back together with 200mm drum upgraded and poly bushings. 


Making progress. Still a lot to do. Just keep reminding myself I am in no real hurry.


----------

